# convertir .aiff en mp3



## symbol (21 Mars 2018)

bonjour

J'ai vu qu'il existe une commande afconvert (converti qudes fichiers sons).

Je souhaite convertir un .aiff en mp3.

afconvert est-il capable de faire ca (j'ai cherché mais pas a trouver la commande exacte) ?

Merci


----------



## byte_order (21 Mars 2018)

Il me semble que Core Audio, sur lequel repose l'outil afconvert, ne sait que lire les MP3, pas les encoder.

Installer ffmpeg (brew install ffmpeg), puis :

ffmpeg -i input.aiff output.mp3


----------



## symbol (21 Mars 2018)

merci de ta réponse.

J'ai trouvé mon bonheur avec

```
/Applications/MES_APPLICATIONS/IMAGE\ \&\ VIDEO\ \&\ SON/ffmpeg -i /Users/xxx/Desktop/RESULTATSvocal.aiff /Users/xxx/Desktop/RESULTATSvocal.mp3
```

Par contre peut indiquer la valeur de l'encodage ? (actuellement ca me donne un fichier 22,05 Khz )


----------



## byte_order (21 Mars 2018)

ajouter "-ar 44100"


----------



## symbol (22 Mars 2018)

Merci.

Voici la syntaxe exacte dans mon cas.


```
iMac-de-xxx:~ xxx$    /Applications/MES_APPLICATIONS/IMAGE\ \&\ VIDEO\ \&\ SON/ffmpeg -i /Users/xxx/Desktop/RESULTATSvocal.aiff -ar 44100 /Users/xxx/Desktop/RESULTATSvocal.mp3
```


----------



## byte_order (22 Mars 2018)

Après, si par défaut cela vous génère des mp3 a 22.05kHz, c'est parce qu'ils sont a 22.05kHz au départ.
Faire du upsampling en 44,1kHz va pas améliorer la qualité du son, juste augmenter la taille des fichiers...


----------



## Erem (22 Mars 2018)

Sinon... iTunes ?


----------

